# How do YOU introduce yourself to a new horse?



## Chance59 (Apr 20, 2012)

I am just curious about this! :shock:
Do you: come towards him with your hand out? Palm up or palm down? From the front or off to the side? Pat or rub his face, forehead, or shoulder first?
I have heard all of these, plus, just stand in front of a horse and let him come to you first, but then I also heard, horses are not dogs, they do not need to come up to you to sniff you.
My instincts always have me coming from the side, palm down to let them sniff my hand.... maybe I've been a dog lover too long, and need to change things with horses?!!! lol!


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

It depends. Usually I will approach, making sure they know I am coming, with a hand outstretched, palm up. Once they get a good sniff of my hand, I pet their neck with my other hand, keeping the sniffed hand near the nose. Then I might see if the horse will accept a pet on his nose. It's always worked for me, I guess I don't know if there is a proper way to do it or not.


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

I tend to do palm down and let them smell me too! They may not need to but I do it anyways. I try to pet a strange horse on the neck/shoulder first before the face but will usually pet their cheek before putting the halter on just for good measure? Haha I always enter their space/approach them talking too. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

It depends on what direction I'm approaching them from and the mental state of the horse (scared, sleeping, relaxed, etc). If it's from the front and they aren't aggressive or scared I'll walk up to their head and place my palm face down over the top of their nose and slightly over their nostrils where I will then proceed to the pet the neck. From the rear, I'll alert them with a soft noise and place my hand on their body as I walk towards their head. Like I said, it depends greatly on the situation and mental state of the horse. I wouldn't use this tactic on a horse who's scared. If the horse is becoming dangerous, there is no first gentle interaction, there's just me taking charge of the situation without greeting the horse first. If they're scared I approach slowly and cautiously with my hand extended palm up, talking to them as I move towards them.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

I usually hold my arm out but angled at 45 degrees and have my palm down. I stand sideways in front of the horse. After they sniff my hand I try to rub their nose and go from there to their forehead. I've always understood that is a nonaggressive horse greating. If they don't sniff my hand, which I think most will, I don't push any farther. I'll ignore the horse and then they become curious and will approach.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

I approach from the side, walk to about 5 feet in front of the horse, turn my back, and stand there lookiing at the scenery...


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

"Hello, my name is...."
Sorry..couldn't resist.

Pretty much the same as above.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

I approach from the side, head down, palm outstretched. I also talk to the horse, when I'm approaching and when I am petting it. I will also blow into the horses nostrils, once I get to know him/her.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

For a normal, relaxed horse, I walk up and talk to them, say their name. Then I will kinda approach sideways and pat their neck with my hand out so they have to bend their neck to smell my hand.


----------



## Chance59 (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks everyone, for your replies! I always knew the main thing was not to scare a horse, but to keep it low key....
Faceman- aren't horses so curious sometimes?! Turning our backs or walking away keeps them wondering "hey what am I missing?!!"


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Chance59 said:


> Thanks everyone, for your replies! I always knew the main thing was not to scare a horse, but to keep it low key....
> Faceman- aren't horses so curious sometimes?! Turning our backs or walking away keeps them wondering "hey what am I missing?!!"


You have far better success and have a more relaxed horse if you let the horse introduce itself rather than introducing yourself...


----------



## cowboy bowhunter (Mar 15, 2012)

I walk at there neck. There they can see me. I wont walk straight on a horse just off to the side a bit and i halter them up.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I've always just walked up at about a 45* angle to their head, brush my palm across their nose (where the halter would lay) and do whatever it was I was suppose to do with them. Occasionally I'll let them sniff my hand or pat their neck, but it's generally just a general brush of my hand along with a "hey there hunny/buddy" and continuing to whatever I was to do. Hasn't failed me yet, but I've only done this with nervous and relaxed horses. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TrojanCowgirl (Jun 1, 2012)

I approach their head from the side and hold out my hand kind of limp so they can smell the back of my hand, if they show any signs of discomfort or anxiety I turn my back to them just a little bit and that usually gets them to lower their head. Afterwards I stroke their necks and that usually gets them to to fully relax with me around them. Every horse is a different situation tho!


----------



## JSMidnight (Mar 15, 2012)

This is a little off topic but I work as a carriage driver and we do not allow people to pet the horses faces because most of the horses get annoyed being pet all night and start to bite. So I recommend if you want to pet that is not yours to ask before you pet. You never know what a horse will do.


----------



## petitepyromaniac (Oct 12, 2010)

When I hold my hand out, I rub my thumb back and forth across my fingers to imitate the licking and chewing submissive horses do. Not every time, but with new/timid horses. Obviously I'll still establish myself as the leader later, but I guess I assumed this would give them a little confidence from the beginning. Or if nothing else, at least pike their interest as to what is going on with the 'weird human hand'...

I'm not sure WHERE I came up with this, or if it really does that much. I've been doing it ever since I was a wee child, and I suppose it's just habit.


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

depends on the horse, if they seem nervous I approach very slowly pausing every couple steps or if they look really nervous, like they might bolt and talk in a soothing, quiet voice saying something along th elines of "hey, hun, aren't you pretty! I'm Sam and I'm a very nice person I won't hurt you. good boy/girl." and repeat "Hi, hey, hello" etc over and over. When I get closer I stretch on hand out usually with my hand sideways so the horse can choose to shiff my palm or the top of my hand, let them get my scent and pet their nose or side of their face or their neck first if I can reach it (lots of horses like to stretch their heads towrds me but keep their feeet planted. If they seem confident and relaxed I walk right up say hi and let them sniff my hand and pet.


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

JSMidnight said:


> This is a little off topic but I work as a carriage driver and we do not allow people to pet the horses faces because most of the horses get annoyed being pet all night and start to bite. So I recommend if you want to pet that is not yours to ask before you pet. You never know what a horse will do.


 definatly good advice. I always make sure the horse feels safe before petting.


----------



## TrojanCowgirl (Jun 1, 2012)

I once had someone walk right up to my mare and grab her nose trying to "pet her". She tossed her head up and he went "Ohh she's a little bit wild, huh?". Later on I walked up to him and started rubbing his nose and he said "What are you doing?" my response was "Ohh, you're a little bit wild, huh?"


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

TrojanCowgirl said:


> I once had someone walk right up to my mare and grab her nose trying to "pet her". She tossed her head up and he went "Ohh she's a little bit wild, huh?". Later on I walked up to him and started rubbing his nose and he said "What are you doing?" my response was "Ohh, you're a little bit wild, huh?"


 what to mean grabbed? like actually took hold of her nose?


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

What I do is walk in from the front or side with my hand outstretched and palm down. I let him sniff my hand, but take my hand away before he takes his nose away. I am told this is the 'horsey handshake'. I guess horses basically do the same thing when greeting eachother, and your hand acts like a horse nose. Then I'll pet his neck, and occasionally touch his nose. I usually go to the neck first though because the horses tend to take their head away when you go for the nose first


----------



## TrojanCowgirl (Jun 1, 2012)

Samstead said:


> what to mean grabbed? like actually took hold of her nose?


Firmly put their hand on her, taking hold and rubbing their hand up and down. They think because they're big animals they need a firm touch even to pet..


----------

